# CC raffle time again!! Genuine late 40s Atomic stove top coffee maker



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have decided to allow one of my little treasures to fly the nest so to speak (only because I have 2!), so up for grabs is an original Atomic Stovetop coffee maker. This is one of the rarer early models made around the end of the 1940s, it is completely original and functions as it should. I will post up some more photos of this little beauty later. I it comes with a new genuine jug, new seal and new pressure cap all available from bella barista.

Anyway, 50 tickets at £6 per ticket, with £50 going to the forum funds, usual stuff applies, names on the list once we have 50 the draw will take place, these really are a thing of beauty and very rare in this condition!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. coffeechap


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. rmcgandara


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry to be a pain but is it aluminium or stainless steel?

DB


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

it is aluminium dave as they all were then.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm in but my tap talk skills won't allow me to copy & paste - can somebody add me. Currently in a&e waiting to be seen


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. rmcgandara

5. working dog


----------



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. rmcgandara

5, Working Dog

6, Mike361


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm in...

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. rmcgandara

5, Working Dog

6, Mike361

7. sjenner


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

great seeing the same old raffle faithful, this is such a great chance to get a peice of coffee history folks.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't be shy - you can't find this much fun anywhere else for £6 - and it helps the forum funds too


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. rmcgandara

5, Working Dog

6, Mike361

7, Thecatlinux

to support the forum and to make my coffee journey just that little bit more confusing .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Edited as s Jenner got missed off above

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. rmcgandara

5, Working Dog

6, Mike361

7. sjenner

8. Thecatlinux


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Whoops nothing personal ,sorry, well spotted , could have caused a right cuff full there


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> it is aluminium dave as they all were then.


Thanks Dave. That's what I feared. Won't work on my induction hob and the adapters you can buy are rubbish! I shall have to pass on this one and wish all the contenders luck!!

As I would have taken part and lost (I always do!), I've just sent Glenn a fiver anyway so it's a bit more towards running the forum!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. rmcgandara

5, Working Dog

6, Mike361

7. sjenner

8. Thecatlinux

9. Yes Row


----------



## coldplayer (Oct 3, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Thanks Dave. That's what I feared. Won't work on my induction hob and the adapters you can buy are rubbish! I shall have to pass on this one and wish all the contenders luck!!
> 
> As I would have taken part and lost (I always do!), I've just sent Glenn a fiver anyway so it's a bit more towards running the forum!


I've done the same. Its def. an interesting piece of coffee history, but would be unused and gathering dust if I won it. Good luck to everyone involved.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I certainly agree with folk, it would be a shame for this to be "just" an ornament (as this one is at present), they are wonderful little machines and just so beautiful.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. rmcgandara

5, Working Dog

6, Mike361

7. sjenner

8. Thecatlinux

9. Yes Row

10.NeilR


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. rmcgandara

5, Working Dog

6, Mike361

7. sjenner

8. Thecatlinux

9. Yes Row

10.NeilR

11. Big O


----------



## Taut (Feb 3, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. rmcgandara

5, Working Dog

6, Mike361

7. sjenner

8. Thecatlinux

9. Yes Row

10.NeilR*

11. Big O

12. Taut


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

come on folks give the beauty a home


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I thought this one was going to be a quick raffle.. such an iconic coffee maker!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rare as hen's teeth too.


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Coffeechap is it ok if I enter the draw and give it a slight international twist ?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. rmcgandara

5, Working Dog

6, Mike361

7. sjenner

8. Thecatlinux

9. Yes Row

10.NeilR*

11. Big O

12. Taut

13. Milanski


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

taxiboy where are you?


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry should have said I'm in ireland but can give you a UK deliver address if you want.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ireland is fine get your name on the list.


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. rmcgandara

5, Working Dog

6, Mike361

7. sjenner

8. Thecatlinux

9. Yes Row

10.NeilR*

11. Big O

12. Taut

13. Milanski

14. Taxiboy


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Any reason why an asterix has popped up against my name?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Perhaps you are destined to be the winner neill, have removed it now.

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. rmcgandara

5, Working Dog

6, Mike361

7. sjenner

8. Thecatlinux

9. Yes Row

10.NeilR

11. Big O

12. Taut

13. Milanski

14. Taxiboy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think this beautful little raffle has gotten lost amonst the current joviality, come on folks!!!!


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Perhaps you are destined to be the winner neill, have removed it now.


Yeah, that'll be the day. I've only ever won a tupperware sandwich box in a raffle (true).


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Any chance of some more pictures ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes of course i will be in a position to take more detailed photos this evening


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I think this beautful little raffle has gotten lost amonst the current joviality, come on folks!!!!


OK
















1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. rmcgandara

5, Working Dog

6, Mike361

7. sjenner

8. Thecatlinux

9. Yes Row

10.NeilR

11. Big O

12. Taut

13. Milanski

14. Taxiboy

15. Drewster


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> yes of course i will be in a position to take more detailed photos this evening


Any joy then ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

not yet am at work but promise guv to get some more up tonight


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Updated thread with photos


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. rmcgandara

5, Working Dog

6, Mike361

7. sjenner

8. Thecatlinux

9. Yes Row

10.NeilR

11. Big O

12. Taut

13. Milanski

14. Taxiboy

15. Drewster

16. Xpenno

Looks cool!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

These machines are totally cool.

thread stickied


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. rmcgandara

5, Working Dog

6, Mike361

7. sjenner

8. Thecatlinux

9. Yes Row

10.NeilR

11. Big O

12. Taut

13. Milanski

14. Taxiboy

15. Drewster

16. Xpenno

17. Cracked_bean

First time in a raffle what do I do about the price?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

When the raffle is full you get a pm with payment details on ....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Glenn will send out payment details, if we can't get the numbers we just font run it, in hindsight I think this is not everyone's cup of " coffee"


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. rmcgandara

5, Working Dog

6, Mike361

7. sjenner

8. Thecatlinux

9. Yes Row

10.NeilR

11. Big O

12. Taut

13. Milanski

14. Taxiboy

15. Drewster

16. Xpenno

17. Cracked_bean

18. Lighty

back in black ...


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

What about increasing the entry to 10 pounds and only having 30 entry's if everyone agrees ? Better chance of winning if in


----------



## Marky_p (Jan 22, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. rmcgandara

5, Working Dog

6, Mike361

7. sjenner

8. Thecatlinux

9. Yes Row

10.NeilR

11. Big O

12. Taut

13. Milanski

14. Taxiboy

15. Drewster

16. Xpenno

17. Cracked_bean

18. Lighty

19. Marky_p


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I am quite happy to wait till all the places are filled, just thought I would shamelessly bump the post so we can fill the places have the draw and I can claim my prize .


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

<tuneless whistle></tuneless>

C'mon chaps and chap-esses......


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Systemic Kid

4. rmcgandara

5, Working Dog

6, Mike361

7. sjenner

8. Thecatlinux

9. Yes Row

10.NeilR

11. Big O

12. Taut

13. Milanski

14. Taxiboy

15. Drewster

16. Xpenno

17. Cracked_bean

18. Lighty

19. Marky_p

20. Obnic


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Going to end this raffle, shame it didn't go but understand why people might not be interested! Check out the new raffle might be more up everyone's street!!!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> .


WHS - Shame

Never mind - onwards and upwards


----------

